# Vibra Acoustic Guitars



## Everton FC (Dec 15, 2016)

Anyone know anything about these? What I can find thus far;

Korean Made/70's-80's
Solid Woods
"Product of B&J"
Apparently made for Canadian market.

Thanks...


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

Here is the source... bjmusic -


----------



## Everton FC (Dec 15, 2016)

ronmac said:


> Here is the source... bjmusic -


Yep. But this is an older guitar - online/Kijiji/$60.00. I've heard these were pretty good guitars, though hard as heck to find any info on them. Again, made in Korea for the Canadian market.

Anyone else got any info? Maybe seen one?? Played one???


----------



## Everton FC (Dec 15, 2016)

For anyone interested... More info;
Vibra Acoustic Guitar (Guitarsite)


----------

